# Mk-677



## Patriot1405 (Dec 30, 2019)

Anyone have any insight or experience with this? Supposed to stimulate your pituitary to increase your own growth hormone.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 30, 2019)

in theory.....yes

in life.....no


----------



## CJ (Dec 30, 2019)

Heard it's the poor man's growth hormone. That's all I know, so basically I'm no help at all.


----------



## Beserker (Dec 30, 2019)

No experience with it, nor will I try it... it’s still experimental and potential downside is heightened anxiety, depression, and a possible link to dementia.  Not gonna be that lab rat...


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 30, 2019)

buddy of mine swears by it. but also swears by all sorts of stuff. he responds very well to things so its hard to tell sometimes.


----------



## Rydog (Dec 30, 2019)

I have a g of it and i do 4 on 2 off before bed at 20mg.  It improves sleep and greatly increases appetite.  I like it so far, been using it for a month.  I think it can be useful for anyone who does a pct in order to hold onto size.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 31, 2019)

Some will exp stomach pains almost like heart burn.  It will also **** up your labs as it puts u in the high range across the board....But it does work....


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 31, 2019)

I ran it a while back for sleep - worked ok, but the potential downsides reduced the risk / reward too much fer me.


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Dec 31, 2019)

I tried it.  Small increase in appetite which was my goal.  Didn't notice any ill side effects but I didn't go crazy with it either.


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 31, 2019)

Is your plan to use this instead of gh ...


----------



## Patriot1405 (Dec 31, 2019)

Thank you everyone for your insight. Didn’t know it would elevate labs. Cant really find much in the way of sides online. But I would much rather take the advice of people who’ve taken it


----------



## Patriot1405 (Dec 31, 2019)

transcend2007 said:


> Is your plan to use this instead of gh ...



That was my original intent yes. Real HGH can get quite expensive after awhile, as you know.


----------



## Gabriel (Dec 31, 2019)

I'm concidering it but also looking at YK-11.................


----------



## ripper (Jan 1, 2020)

I've used it and at one of my labs, my TSH was elevated.  The next lab it was back in line, so whether that was due to MK677 or not I can't say definitively.  That was the only time I had a skewed lab result while I was using it.

As for the results, at 20mg/day it gave me insane appetite, I slept better, recovered faster, but carried a LOT of water.  For me, I think 10mg/day is the sweet spot.  

For someone lean that's looking to bulk up a bit or get past an injury I can see it being helpful.  For someone that's a little higher BF% and looking to use it to lean out I would imagine the bloat from it would be too much.  Bloat for me was way worse than DNP runs I'd done before.


----------



## j2048b (Jan 1, 2020)

i had some a long time ago, could not convince myself to try it...threw it out...not sure how the water weight would effect me having sleep apnea etc...and honestly what are we actually buying??? is it mk??? or is it some other peptide ??? i always err on the side of caution, 

now the reason as to why ive considered it and or gh (as if u use both u can save cash id suppose) the main reason id consider gh or mk (if it were legit) is because i suffer from hypoglycemia and low blood sugar...so my thinking is and was, use mk and or gh to help raise and stabaliz ethe blood sugar issues? maybe im dumb dunno, maybe im not thinking this correctly??


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Jan 17, 2020)

ive been running it now for a month and a half I noticed severe thirst and knock out sleep from day one. I really didn't notice the feeling of well being and  fat loss till about a month in my bf has dropped almost a percent and my diet is s***. it doesn't make me a lot hungrier like I was told but there are some good you tube videos from people who have ran it and drs. explaining it. I don't know about the lab work but from everything I've watched and read the side effects are almost nil. idk what the other member was talking about risk to reward but in my opinion its worth trying...but that's just me I'm not suggesting it. everyone's body is different and respond to things differently.so do your research and go from there there are two very good.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OHm24N9iXM      there is a ton of info just look up mk-677 reviews. it was a no brainer for me esp sice ive always wanted to try gh


----------

